# Swissvax -v- Elbow grease



## MorTTy (Sep 18, 2010)

A smear of Swissvax Best of Show and a lot of elbow grease produced a pleasing result:


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Very slick finish. Very nice


----------



## MorTTy (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you. As you can imagine, it rained the next day!


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

Naturally! Did it rain water or bird cack though? :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

A good job there MorTTy, whick swissvax did you use?


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

he said BoS


----------



## ozwigan (Apr 8, 2009)

i knew i should have copyrighted my avatar


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

is it just me or is BoS far cheaper and far more glossy than divine?


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

BLinky said:


> is it just me or is BoS far cheaper and far more glossy than divine?


Yes it is cheaper, for general public by £1500, but depending on which Divine was used, if specifically made for the car (which if general public will be matched to the paint code and vin number). If you want try gloss enhancement, then try Swissvax Crystal Rock, it really is something special :wink:


----------

